# WTS London ThM program?



## JWY (Sep 4, 2012)

Looking for insight into this program. Is this feasible for a U.S. based student? Anyone with first/second hand knowledge/experience about the program?


----------



## Romans922 (Sep 4, 2012)

Why would you go to London, when you can go to Philly?


----------



## JWY (Sep 4, 2012)

I can't go to Philly, and the London program is modular.


----------



## Covenant Joel (Sep 4, 2012)

I looked into it recently, and they accept the RTS MAR for admission. The modular program is what attracted my attention. It would be perfectly feasible if you can afford to pay for it and pay for the flights to get over there. Tuition is the same as WTS-P, but it looked to me like they don't have much in the way of scholarships available for it.


----------



## JWY (Sep 4, 2012)

Thanks Joel. You've helped me more than once on here.


----------

